# Download manager that supports uploaded.to?



## MiST91 (Jun 21, 2008)

hi all, ok, here's the situation. A friend has given me a .txt file with 1000s of links to hard style and jumpstyle vinyls. all the links are for http://uploaded.to/ wich is like rapid share but not as good, i have just bought a month subscription to download the many, many files i want from this website. Firefox 3 (and 2s) built in simple download manager is far too unreliable for what i'm wanting to do. Anyways, my question is, does anyone know of a reliable download manager that supports uploaded.to?

i have tried FDM but that doesn't support uploaded.to


please help


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.speedbit.com/, give that a go i used it for a while was good and easy to use but im unsure on the whole .to thing ?


----------



## MiST91 (Jun 21, 2008)

http://uploaded.to is a german company i think, thanks, i will try it now


----------



## MiST91 (Jun 21, 2008)

nope, that software doesn't work, and i wouldn't reccomend it (full of shit unless you pay for full version)

thanks


----------

